# Adopted 5 month old hedgie- QUESTIONS!



## hailey&penelope (Jun 28, 2013)

So I have adopted the most beautiful 5 month old hedgie and I named her Penelope. I have soooo many questions!
First of all, here is some background on her. Her previous owner said she had gotten her from a breeder in Loveland, CO. I looked it up and it looked like a pretty reputable place. Unfortunately, her owner will be traveling a lot in the next couple of months and she didn't feel like she could properly take care of her baby. She put her on Craigslist and luckily I got to her first, because I know I can provide her a loving and nurturing home.
so, she came from a loving home, but I'm not convinced that they brought her out and handled her enough. She is pretty terrified of me right now, she spikes her quills up whenever I come near her and I've only been able to hold her while she's wrapped in her little cloth sleeping bag. How can I make her more accustomed to me? How can I help her trust me? One thing I have read was to put an article of clothing with your scent in her cage and allow her to snuggle with it while she sleeps. I did that last night and I woke up to find that she made a little nest out of it, so I think that's a good thing!
Also, I need your advice on the best home conditions. I had bought her a 2 foot by 1 foot cage and, even though she's not a very big girl, it just doesn't seem nearly big enough for her. Especially with her wheel in there. I think I am going to buy her a big plastic tub (I saw a youtube that said this was a good idea)- one with a big bottom surface and slippery sides that are tall enough for her not to climb out and make a home out of that. Her previous owner had her in a dresser that was converted into a two story home so I think she is used to something bigger than the cage I have and she deserves it. I just feel bad about moving her again.
Also, the previous owner did a fabric liner for her cage and I was wondering if I should just continue with that since that is what she's used to. She also has a litter box I was told she uses.
I will probably be back will more questions, but I think this is a good start! Please let me know how all this sounds and if you think I'm fit to be a hedgie mommy!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you read the book on hedgies that one of the mods here wrote? You can download it for free on her website: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html

I think it will answer a lot of basic questions about cage size, etc. After that, it's frantic posting on the forums like I do for my new baby, haha!


----------



## hailey&penelope (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will definitely read that (along with the 3 I have requested from my local library) and hopefully get a better feel for the basics  I like that plus the forum so then I can get the experts views along with wisdom from experience!

Oh, here she is by the way:










Does anybody know what color she is?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Whoof, so cute!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Be careful with the books from the library. Unfortunately most books printed about hedgehogs contain very outdated and often dangerous information. I would always follow the information in the online book you were given the link to. It contains the most up to date and accurate information you're going to find.


----------



## hailey&penelope (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know about that. The book was written in 2006 so maybe I will just skim through it but I definitely won't strictly rely on it.


----------



## jessiew819 (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitely read the online book as it will answer a lot of your questions for you. However, I figured I would tell you about my personal experience as far as the behavior goes and warming up to you. 

I got my first hedgehog several years ago, he was a rescue that had been adopted as a baby, but the owners literally never touched him. They told me he was about 2 years old when I got him. When I first brought him home he hated me of course, didnt even unball for probably an hour of sitting in a blanket in my lap. but i stuck with it, holding him for a while every night and eventually he would unball and start walking around. However, Even for the several years I had him he never unballed in my hands, and always puffed up if i made any sudden movements while he was walking around. He has since passed away and I have a new hedgehog now. The difference in personality and behavior is astonishing. My current hedgehog, Kevin, never balls up completely, he lets me pick up up hold him and he crawls around in my arms. I never need a blanket to pick him up. And he was like this from the first day i got him (also a rescue from another owner who had owned him about 6 months but didnt want to take care of him. She at least handled him regularly though.).

I say all this to tell you that 1. hedgehogs personalities are different, some will never completely warm up to you. and 2. stick with handling her every day until she opens up more. Even if she is angry just hold her in your lap so she gets used to you. She might not ever "like" being picked up or touched but she will hopefully feel comfortable enough around you that she can be unballed and crawl around near you. 

I hope my experience helps you in some way!


----------

